# Distemper warning



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Just to let you know, there has been a confirmed case of distemper in ferrets (almost always fatal for them) in the Sherwood Forest area. As this is an airborne disease, please keep an eye on your pets if they havent been vaccinated.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Why does all this happen in that Forest so many dogs have died last year 
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/petshealth/8023546/Mystery-dog-killing-disease-returns.html
So is this the illness that is getting them again???


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

After we got back from Thetford Forest last year, the CCC wrote to see if our pooch had fallen ill and we completed a survey for them (he was fine). Wonder if it was the same sort of thing?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

When I saw the heading it reminded me of when we called in an expert to Artex the bedroom ceiling. It was a really nice job but next morning I looked up as a large slice dropped of the ceiling onto Lesley. Bit by bit the whole lot became detached. The 'expert' was non to happy to have to come back and remove the remnents of his work, treat the ceiling because it had been painted with distemper and redo his work.
We laugh about it now but not at the time


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

rayc said:


> When I saw the heading it reminded me of when we called in an expert to Artex the bedroom ceiling. It was a really nice job but next morning I looked up as a large slice dropped of the ceiling onto Lesley. Bit by bit the whole lot became detached. The 'expert' was non to happy to have to come back and remove the remnents of his work, treat the ceiling because it had been painted with distemper and redo his work.
> We laugh about it now but not at the time


Err did it have Asbestos in it ???? Did he wear a mask???


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

locovan said:


> rayc said:
> 
> 
> > When I saw the heading it reminded me of when we called in an expert to Artex the bedroom ceiling. It was a really nice job but next morning I looked up as a large slice dropped of the ceiling onto Lesley. Bit by bit the whole lot became detached. The 'expert' was non to happy to have to come back and remove the remnents of his work, treat the ceiling because it had been painted with distemper and redo his work.
> ...


I presume you mean the Artex? I believe Artex has been free of asbestos for 20+ years and this was only 12 years ago. He never wore a mask.


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

Mavis, our house was built early 90's, when our hot water tank burst and came through the lounge, we had the artex tested before repairing the ceiling and re skimming it. It tested positve. We then had a specialist company come in and remove it all for us. So it was definatly still being used then.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

leltel said:


> Mavis, our house was built early 90's, when our hot water tank burst and came through the lounge, we had the artex tested before repairing the ceiling and re skimming it. It tested positve. We then had a specialist company come in and remove it all for us. So it was definatly still being used then.


I pmd to rayC as it was off topic here I will do the same for you xx {offtopic}


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

There are outbreaks of distemper in ferrets in other parts of the country 

It seems that there is no cure for dogs either, although their mortality rate is less than a poor little ferret.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.vet4petz.com/articles/distemper.htm

Dog Health:
Distemper

In the dog, distemper is a virus that can cause symptoms depending upon the area of the body the virus decides to localize. The three common areas of the body in the dog affected by the distemper virus are the intestinal tract, the lungs and upper respiratory tract, and the brain and spinal cord (known as the central nervous system).

Thought we ought to read and of coarse Foxes are living among us more and more so they are carriers


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Blimey! I thought someone was artexing their ferrets.

That Sheriff of Nottingham has got a lot to answer for.
Where are the merrie men when you need them?


----------

